# Übergreifende Deploymentlösung für Tomcat, Websphere,...



## fabian85 (6. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin eher im Operating/Hosting einer großen Firma zuständig und wollte mal fragen, welche Deploymentlösungen ihr für größere Java Application Server Umgebungen mit Tomcat, Webphere usw... kennt.
Konkret sollte ein Kunde über ein Webportal nur Zugriff auf die für ihn notwendigen Funktionen haben (wie z.B. eine Applikation hochladen, deployen, JAS Neustarten, Logfiles einsehen, …), ohne vollen Zugriff auf den Server zu bekommen.

Bisher nutzen wir für all das eine selbstgeschriebene PHP-Applikation, die inzwischen 10 Jahre alt und nur noch schwer pflegbar ist.

Von einigen unserer Entwickler wurde mir schon häufiger Jenkins empfohlen, der aber nur teilweise die gewünschte Funktionalität abdeckt.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr im Einsatz habt oder ob ihr vielleicht weitere Umsetzungsideen habt.

Gruß
Fabian


----------

